# Switching my website to a big cartel



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

I love being able to have my own individual website especially for my blog. I love my lay out and page content for my blog to go into but the rest of the website is just a mess. my designer did minimal work and I have no idea how to adjust the prices (that he marked waaaay wrong) and images. So I've decided to switch my whole website over to BigCartel and its ease of maintaining yourself. My problem is I don't want to give it my domain until I can figure out how to move my blog over.

I want it just like my regular blog. when you type my domain in My Friend Moomba it takes you straight to my blog first and then you can navigate to my shop(I don't want my blog to be a link on the side of my page like categories). Does anyone know how to do this? I'd like to keep my page content thats on my blog with the ripped paper onto my big cartel as well.

I've been using the web developer addition to my browser and it has made the creation of my big cartel SUPER easy.

Thanks guys!


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

Can you please further explain exactly what you need. I cannot tell if you're looking for web development or a web forwarder.


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

dmfelder said:


> Can you please further explain exactly what you need. I cannot tell if you're looking for web development or a web forwarder.


Well.. I'm not sure. I'm not the best at web stuff so I'll try and be as specific as possible.

When someone types in my domain name I'd like visitors to be able to land directly on my blog. Then click on the side Navs "shop, faq's, rss feed, etc.." instead of landing directly in my shop. 

Basically I'd like my bigcartel "Home" page to be my blog.

Thanks!


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

We build a lot of websites so perhaps I can give you some advice.

If you don't know, a browser by default loads a page called index.htm (or index.php if the .htm file is not there).

You could rename your blog page to index.htm, and change the other "main page" to something else. Be sure to update your links.

THAT is a simple solution.

There are other ways to do it with what is called a .htaccess file. This hidden file can do all sorts of cool things, BUT if you don't know what you're doing, don't do it! 

You can't really put a redirect on the index page, because if someone really wants to go there, they'll be sent away within a matter of seconds. 

Your other option is just to market and submit the actual address www.mysuff.com/myblog or www.mystuff.com/myblog.htm.

In the first, just create a directory called my blog and make the name of the page index.htm. In the second, just create the page and leave it in the root directory.

Good luck!

If you need anymore help, feel free to email at the address in my signature.


----------



## MAYBTMRW (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back on this but thanks so much! I got it all figured out and I must also say the Customer service (Eric) at Big Cartel is extremely kind and helpful as well! I've got the blog Fed to my page now and then in the process of moving it somehow deleted my wordpress account and all my posts... what a bummer after a years worth of blogging. It showed no history of me every having an account because it was externally constructed and hosted.
So I just resigned up and unfortunately have to start again fresh... ugh..

Thanks again. A Ton!

Gabe


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

No worries! Glad I could help.

Cheers!


----------

